# Where to go..?



## SmudgeandOrla (Oct 23, 2009)

I am currently in final discussion for a contract job offer just North of Durban - and I know nothing about the area, so would like some advise on where to look for rental property.
My boyf will be coming back and forwards, so i could be alone for extended periods of time.. I have 2 dogs that i would like to bring down, so a garden is a must. 
Along with any other advise would be great.

thanks
S&O


----------



## hhuberla (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi -

If you're going to be alone for a lot of the time you should try to find somehting in a complex (a gated community). South Africa is not as safe as London and you'll need to do whatever you can to help out. These complexes are ideal as there are many close neighbours around will have round the clock security. Don't take your safety for granted though - you'll still need to keep your wits about you!

I'm pretty sure you'll be able to find a complex which allows dogs and has a fenced garden. There is really something for everyone (and everyone's budget).

Some of the nicer and newer areas are springing up norht of Durban. Umhlanga Ridge and surrounding areas had quite a bit of development a few years ago (probably still happening). This is not the only area but it's one I'm familiar with anyway!

I've not been living in SA for about 8 years but have family there and go back regularly. SA is _very_ different to England. Chances are you will fall in love with the way of life and the weather but be prepared for a less efficient country than the UK (eg: things don't go through the post in a few day or even a few weeks sometimes, government departments can be a joke, banking is 'expensive').

Good luck.
H


----------



## SmudgeandOrla (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank You H for the reply,

Security is obviously a concern for me and I guess a gated compound would be a good option - I guess its finding the right area, it seems that North of Durban looks like a place to start.

The UK is becoming more and more frustrating - hence one reason for wanting to leave.. so I could look at SA as a challenge not a frustration


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

I would not go if you have never visited before, try before you buy.

It is a completly diffrent way of life, you wil have to be a lot more aware. I dont think it is as bad as portrayed on british TV but nowhere near the land of milk and honey as portrayed on the travel channels. You would not move to a new area in the UK without visiting first, go and see what you think first. 

Personaly I love it and am very happy but it is not for everybody. we visited many times over a period of years before deciding we were going to move. 

As for your dogs be aware it cost us in the region of £2000 pounds to transport two westies to south africa. It is a lot of paper work but relativly easy. Allow about 8 weeks before you leave to get the paper work done. Unfortunatly you cannot do any of the paper work early, the south african import must be applied for within 8 weeks of travel. The export certificate must be signed by your vet no more than ten days before travel. I think it is a lot harder to take them back if yu dont like it.


----------



## SmudgeandOrla (Oct 23, 2009)

[Thanks Stevan for the response,
I have been to SA before, CPT and JNB just not to DUR hence the unknown where to stay.. Fully aware of the how different things are - I have been in the airline industry for over 25 years, travelled to most points NSEW so comfortable with the different cultures and way of life and always open to new... pointers from people living there is great..

Thanks for the advise on the 8 weeks for the pups in SA - they are becoming the biggest challenge in all of this - if it wasnt for them,then I/we would already be on the way !!.. give it ago is my motto... I may have to look at alternatives with them, one being - we go back to france where there is no quarantine, so can live them there.. rather than them be in Q here in the UK for 6 months..

S&O


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

SmudgeandOrla said:


> [Thanks Stevan for the response,
> I have been to SA before, CPT and JNB just not to DUR hence the unknown where to stay.. Fully aware of the how different things are - I have been in the airline industry for over 25 years, travelled to most points NSEW so comfortable with the different cultures and way of life and always open to new... pointers from people living there is great..
> 
> Thanks for the advise on the 8 weeks for the pups in SA - they are becoming the biggest challenge in all of this - if it wasnt for them,then I/we would already be on the way !!.. give it ago is my motto... I may have to look at alternatives with them, one being - we go back to france where there is no quarantine, so can live them there.. rather than them be in Q here in the UK for 6 months..
> ...


Hi 

A good link for you to read on import to SA http://www.southafrica-newyork.net/consulate/animals.htm

Gives you the south african paper work. 

Defra will send you all the paper work for this side. if you give them a call they are very helpful. As for vets this side, are regular vet was no help at all. we found one that was well versed in pet export through a friend (they are alright with EU countries but not further afield). We used an agent to arrange flights. Dogs left with us from edinburgh and spent the night in kennels at heathrow whilst we continued. Picked them up the day after we arrived.


----------



## Amarula (Nov 9, 2009)

I still live in Durban. Here are my thoughts. You will probably be working in the Umhlanga Ridge area where all of the new office development is. There is a lot of property to rent within a 10 to 15km range of there. Much of it is quite pricey though & most of the newer developments may have no, or very small gardens (I find "small" is a relative term if you are from the UK..!) An older suburb worth looking at is Durban North & further up the coast there are some lovely places such as Ballito, Willards Beach, Umdloti etc. All depends on your budget & tolerance of commuting time. Traffic (compared to the UK) is not such a problem. I agree that you should try to find somewhere with a semblance of communal security if you will be alone. Try Google to find sites which offer property for rental in and around Durban.


----------

